# Help! Reaper audio needed



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all:

Up until my computer melted down a few weeks ago I had audio for my talking grim reaper. Now - nada. And I can't remember were I found the other stuff. Must remember to back up.

Does anyone know where I can find audio for a grip reaper? Stories, greetings, etc. Sounds nutty but I remember the site had a black background and red text. There were also downloads of songs like the Adams family and the Munsters on the same site.

Thanks!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry, nothing Reaper specific, but I did find some cool stories read by Vincent Price?? maybe something you can use there?

http://www.vincentprice.org/audio/audio.html


----------

